# another form post for the coaches.



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Not bad would like to see you be able to add nose touching the string to the mix. Would require about half an inch in draw. However opinions are just that


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I would love to but the axel to axel on this bow doesn't allow me to while keeping my head straight. I'll trade you this PSE for one of them pro comps and then I'll be able to touch my nose. Lol


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Was hoping Nuts & Bolts would chime in .


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Thepeopleshamer said:


> I would love to but the axel to axel on this bow doesn't allow me to while keeping my head straight. I'll trade you this PSE for one of them pro comps and then I'll be able to touch my nose. Lol


Check out George Ryals latest TAW that he did for Last Chance Archery. It addresses this exact problem.
Allen


----------

